# Super Bowl XLIX Boston v Seattle



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry but they'll always be the Boston Patriots in my mind. Any predictions? It's a coin toss IMO could go either way. I think a couple weeks ago I predicted 38 to 37 something like that. I want the Pats to win because I liked them beginning when Jim Plunkett was their field general, and also because I like Brady and Belichik too. 

On the other side of the field, you have the Seahawks. I don't necessarily dislike the Seahawks, but many of their players are cocky butt orifices. Pete Carol is kind of cool and Russell Wilson is a good buy but the rest of the team are mostly thugs. 

That being said - even though I almost certainly won't even watch the game, I hope the Pats win but, the Seagulls could easily win it IMO. So here's my new prediction:

Patriots 34
Seagulls 31

Go Cowboys!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 29, 2015)

Dang, I was hoping the football season was already over.......

I'll take the Knicks to win by 4 home runs!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 29, 2015)

I will feel a little bit _deflated _if the Patriots prevail. And, I am (Yawn)  expecting the whole dang thing will come down to one bad call by the officials, or one freak turnover......

Seahawks "mostly thugs"? I don't get that...seems like something my Marianne would say. (She does't watch football either!)

Can't wait for baseball!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Mike do they have baseball in California? 





Oh yeah those teams that always kick the haphazard Rangers' asses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike do they have baseball in California?



Kev, California Baseball? Not sure....I live up here now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have not watched a game this season and will not watch this one. Cool to drive through the countryside though and see all the number 12 signs. Some big ones in fields. Hawks 28 -deflaters 20.  But I really could care less..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2015)

Go wings! Oops wrong sport... 


I will cook a ton of food and have people over For the big game. 

As far as predictions... I'd have to go check the numbers I got on all my squares to tell you what I think. Lol

Just a good excuse to gamble and have a good time with friends for me really.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2015)

I really don't like either team, so I probably won't even watch the game. Need to catch up in the Shop anyway. That being said....

Seachickens: 35
Soft Balls: 28

Go Cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm going to root for Oklahoma's professional football team. I think it's located somewhere in Arkansas. At some high school.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2015)

There's a game this Sunday?

Got no plans to watch it. We don't have cable, satellite, or even a digital antenna. We catch anything we might want to watch on TV through Hulu Plus and Amazon Prime using a Roku box. Makes it easier to avoid the stuff we don't want to watch and we like it that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2015)

Go 'Stros
Go Texans

Pats 38
Seachickens 30


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> There's a game this Sunday?
> 
> Got no plans to watch it. We don't have cable, satellite, or even a digital antenna. We catch anything we might want to watch on TV through Hulu Plus and Amazon Prime using a Roku box. Makes it easier to avoid the stuff we don't want to watch and we like it that way.



I guess it's safe to say you have no prediction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2015)

Durn, you guys are looking for a burner. I think 17-14 might be too many points. Take the Pats.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

Birds 28 Brady 17


----------



## DcoTim1 (Jan 30, 2015)

So the general consensus is the sea birds will take the softballers down? I have to agree that the birds win but I think it will be close and come down to turnover margins

Birds 24
Pats 17


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 30, 2015)

Meh dont like either team actually depsise them, but will watch bc I am a football fan and stuck in a hotel with nothing else to do. I am 100% sure I will miss the half time show, where they come up with these so called "artists" is beyond me.

Doo doo birds 24
New England Cheetahs 21

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Jan 30, 2015)

You guys are cracking me up again. I pretty much agree with Kevin's assessment. Wilson is a class act, but the rest of the Seahawk's play pretty friggin dirty. I'll watch some of the game if I'm not working, but a lot of guys on the railroad magically get sick on Superbowl Sunday. 

I was a sports nut when I was younger, but every year I'm less and less interested. The broadcasts are 40% commercials, and the athletes behave like overpaid babies. 

@Sprung, we canceled cable years ago too. We have an antenna and a roku box for streaming. Our kids read and play outside more. One of the best things we ever did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 30, 2015)

Not liking football is borderline UN-American. I get it , overpaid babies, corporate greed, commercials after commercials. 

But the 2 best teams are still going out there to knock the snot out of each other and shake hands afterward. 
Maybe it's a regional thing , but football is king here in SW PA. 

NE- 27
SEA- 23


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Jan 30, 2015)

"UN-American" might a little dramatic, but I think I get where your coming from Josh.

Along the lines of what I was saying earlier, I can't tell you guys how many times I've heard this in social settings: "How do you have time for a hobby like that? How do you get so much done?" I gently try to tell them(Kevin) that I don't really sit around much. All that time they spend watching tv, they could be working on some sort of hobby or craft. Guess what, there have been a few who have taken my advice.

I wish they would've taken up woodworking....but it's usually knitting or some other crap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

Im still disappointed that my team gave away their spot in this game I like Sherman on the seahawks. He seems like a thug but he is one of the more intelligent guys in the league. In addition to that his grit showed in the NFC championship game after he was hurt that type of heart impressed me. I hope they win whether it is by a point or a blowout I will be a seahawks fan for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2015)

Me...oh yea, I'm totally excited about the game...but I can wait to read Monday's paper. 
Probably think of better reasons to get folks together to have copious amounts of food and beverages. That being said...I'll say the Pats by 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't wait for half time.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jmurray (Feb 1, 2015)

Brink said:


> Can't wait for half time.
> 
> View attachment 70463


Cute monkey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Cute monkey



Hahahah! That's Katy Perry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2015)

I know this is kinda late but I just thought of it. For everyone who has guessed a score, everyone who gets within 4 points or less combined score - you get a free hat. Guessing is open until kickoff. It wouldn't be fair to those that have already guessed to allow guesses after that.

So if you guessed 21 to 19 and the final score is 21 to 17 you win a hat. It doesn't matter who wins, just that the combined score is 4 points or less than your guess.

For those that may not be aware that we have hats you can see them *HERE*. Good luck !

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Cool! I've been meaning to order one anyway, maybe I'll wait 'til tomorrow......


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

No wardrobe malfunction, dam!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

I know!!!! dag gum it...


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I know!!!! dag gum it...



That's still going to be the best part of the game as far as I'm concerned. Back to the Shop now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

If anyone would have had one....I reallllllllllly wish it would have been Katy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2015)

TimR said:


> Me...oh yea, I'm totally excited about the game...but I can wait to read Monday's paper.
> Probably think of better reasons to get folks together to have copious amounts of food and beverages. That being said...I'll say the Pats by 5.


Pretty close call....what an amazing ending!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 1, 2015)

Great game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yikes they lost.............


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Feb 1, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Not liking football is borderline UN-American. I get it , overpaid babies, corporate greed, commercials after commercials.
> 
> But the 2 best teams are still going out there to knock the snot out of each other and shake hands afterward.
> Maybe it's a regional thing , but football is king here in SW PA.
> ...




Josh, the ornery side of me wants to point out that they didn't in the game with the civil shaking of hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2015)

Fantastic game. Amazing finish. Let me know if you won a hat. The combined score of the game was 52 points, so if the combined score of your prediction was anything between 48 and 56 points inclusive then you won a hat. I didn't win one. 

But the Pats won so that's enough consolation for me. And the Pats didn't act like a bunch of goons at the end of the game even it looked like they were going to lose. They're a class act.


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Let me know if you won a hat. The combined score of the game was 52 points, so if the combined score of your prediction was anything between 48 and 56 points



I had 35-28. I ran out of fingers and toes so I checked with @Tclem, he said that added up to 54. WOO-HOO, FREE HAT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yikes my team lost but I win a hat- please send my hat to -------------- let me think on it over nite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 1, 2015)

BigRedKnothead said:


> Josh, the ornery side of me wants to point out that they didn't in the game with the civil shaking of hands





im not sure what ornery means

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone who won a hat PM the address where you want it sent.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh-h-h-h-h that ending was painful. I had higher hopes for sportsmanship if nothing else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Feb 2, 2015)

jmurray said:


> View attachment 70592
> im not sure what ornery means



Oh I was just goofin because the last thing I saw was a bunch of guys being poor sports and a player being ejected. Heck, you might even say those players were being...

or·ner·y
ˈôrn(ə)rē/
_adjective_
NORTH AMERICANinformal

bad-tempered and combative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 2, 2015)

There certainly were a few poor sports out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

